

How to Blog on Company Time Without Getting Dooced - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/08/28/how-to-blog-on-company-time-without-getting-dooced/
My SXSW panel, Blog on Company Time Without Getting Dooced, will discuss the various ways you can avoid being fired (or not being hired in the first place) for your blog/online profile. And ways you can use your on-the-clock Internet time productively; by blogging or pursuing other online business ventures withouth nailed.

======
run4yourlives
There is really no content in this article. I'm a little disappointed.

